# Nice Dinner - Shrimp and Grits



## Johnny Ray (Jan 17, 2020)

Just got back from spending a week with my MIL. She is 92 and likes to go out to eat when she can so we ended up taking her out almost every meal. So for tonight my wife and I wanted a good home cooked meal.

Cheesy grits made with lots of white cheddar cheese. Grilled shrimp seasoned with Zaterains Blackening season and seared in bacon grease. Pan sauce made with bacon grease, capers, chicken broth and butter. Topped with crispy bacon.








Some of the best shrimp and grits I've ever had!

Have a good night all,
Johnny Ray


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 17, 2020)

Classic dish for sure!! Tell your mother in law it’s looks awesome!!


----------



## ChuxPick (Jan 17, 2020)

Johnny Ray, mmmmmmm man those cheesy grits have me wanting to fix some soon! Real soon! I have plenty of shrimp, cheddar cheese, my zatarans is a bit low, and I'm out of grits.
Gona head to the market in the morning.


----------



## tropics (Jan 18, 2020)

Johnny Ray We love Shrimp & Cheesy Grits.
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Jan 18, 2020)

Love shrimp and grits. That looks great! Gotta make some soon. Got everything except real grits. I have some  instant  grits.  Yeah, I whispered that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks delicious!
One of my favorite meals!
Al


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jan 18, 2020)

ChuxPick said:


> Johnny Ray, mmmmmmm man those cheesy grits have me wanting to fix some soon! Real soon! I have plenty of shrimp, cheddar cheese, my zatarans is a bit low, and I'm out of grits.
> Gona head to the market in the morning.


Whenever I go to a restaurant that offers shrimp and grits that's what I order. These were better than most. Zaterains Blackening puts them over the top!

Thanks,
JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jan 18, 2020)

tropics said:


> Johnny Ray We love Shrimp & Cheesy Grits.
> Richie


One of my favorite meals Richie. Really pretty easy to make to.

Thanks,
JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jan 18, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Love shrimp and grits. That looks great! Gotta make some soon. Got everything except real grits. I have some  instant  grits.  Yeah, I whispered that.


Thanks Steve. I've never met a grit I didn't like! Instant grits need lovin' too! LOL.

Thanks,
JR


----------



## Steve H (Jan 18, 2020)

Johnny Ray said:


> Thanks Steve. I've never met a grit I didn't like! Instant grits need lovin' too! LOL.
> 
> Thanks,
> JR



Instant are good for breakfast at work. But I would probably get drawn and quartered putting shrimp on them!


----------

